# Beeline budget frames



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried there budget frames they are on sale now for $0.45 ea. How good or bad are they?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have bought 3 or 4K of them and have verry few that were bad enough not to use going to buy more in the spring.
I make trips to the east coast to see our son a couple time a year so we stop on the way back=no shipping.


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry, but do they have a web address? t: 
Thanks,
Garrett


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mustang or honeyman46408..... Where is Beeline located. I searched but did not find anything on a Beeline, except Beeline Apiary. Did not mention frames. Will their frames interchange with others?? By interchange, I mean end bars fit top bars and bottom bars.

cchoganjr


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have their email some where but cant find it now.
http://www.superpages.com/bp/Bedford-PA/Beeline-Apiaries-L0502443480.htm

Edit
[email protected]

814 847 9350


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks... I found it also. Honeyman....do you know if their frames will interchange with Kelly and Dadant.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Will their frames interchange with others?? By interchange, I mean end bars fit top bars and bottom bars.
> 
> cchoganjr


I bought a few hundred of ther commerical grade frames 4 or 5 years ago from them they are similler to Kelley's but I think they still would not fit I can look Sunday to be sure. The $0.45 frames are budget top bars the end's and bottom's are commerical.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Cleo
I dont know if the parts will interchange I know the end bars has a center piece that fits into the bottom bar


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Takes a while to load. http://www.honeybeehabitat.com/Portals/0/2013 Catalog.pdf


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

They are also moving their operation to Michigan at first of year. I will be able to drive there in under an hour.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I know beeline makes their deep frames 9 1/8" like everyone else, but they make their boxes 9 1/2" instead of the standard 9 5/8". Wouldn't it screw up bee space to shorten the box but not the frame depth?


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Specialkayme said:


> I know beeline makes their deep frames 9 1/8" like everyone else, but they make their boxes 9 1/2" instead of the standard 9 5/8". Wouldn't it screw up bee space to shorten the box but not the frame depth?


I use all mediums so not positive but, I have seen several threads about the beespace being wrong in deeps at 9 5/8 and that really they should be 9 1/2.


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, tefer2!


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have purchased quite a bit of woodenware from them. Everything was good with the exception of a few Nuc migatory covers this year that warped. I would highly reccomend them.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

cleo
they are similler to Kelley's but the end bars are thicker and will not fit.


----------

